# Chụp Ảnh Cưới Đẹp Ở Đâu Tại Hà Nội



## anhcuoihn (10 Tháng mười 2014)

Mình hiện đang sinh sống tại Hà Nội và sắp tới mình sẽ kết hôn với một anh chàng làm cùng công ty. Cả 2 là dân IT và công việc tương đối bận rộn nên không có nhiều thời gian chuẩn bị cho đám cưới cũng như không biết chụp ảnh cưới đẹp ở đâu tại Hà Nội?
Chúng mình lên mạng tìm thông tin thì thấy có quá nhiều studio chụp ảnh cưới, và thấy studio nào cũng giới thiệu và có những album ảnh rất đẹp. Có vài người bạn giới thiệu tới ảnh viện *Hollywood* bởi đội ngũ nhân viên chuyên nghiệp, rất nhiệt tình và giá cả lại tương đối rẻ. Cả nhà đã có ai chụp ảnh ở* Hollywood studio* chưa ạ? Cho mình xin ít chia sẻ và kinh nghiệm nhé!
Cám ơn mọi người nhiều!


----------

